# Colorsun A4 L805 DTG printer



## Mark$$ (Aug 27, 2021)

Hello I’m having some trouble with my DTG printer when I get ready to print it keeps giving me an error signal saying out of paper fairly new printer only had at six months.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Did you call Colorsun tech support?


----------

